# Joe Morecraft on the uniqueness of WLC Q1.



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 1, 2020)

I will be honest, it feels odd posting a quote from a theologian that is still alive. This may be a first for me on here. That admission would probably be a strange sentiment anywhere else besides the Puritan Board. 

*THE UNIQUENESS OF THE ANSWER: TO GLORIFY AND FULLY TO ENJOY GOD FOREVER*​
_When a person begins his study of Christianity from the perspective of the first question and answer of the Westminster Larger Catechism, he has begun on the most elevated plane possible. “What is the chief and highest end of man?” is a far more comprehensive question than, and takes priority over the question, “What shall I do to be saved?” The Larger Catechism’s Question One forces us to take our eyes off of ourselves, our own comfort and salvation as our primary concern, and to fix them on the God of Glory, bidding us to seek our ultimate purpose and happiness in Him._

_If we approach Christianity from the question “What shall I do to be saved?” or “How can I receive comfort and other benefits from Christianity?” we place ourselves in danger of assuming that God exists for our benefit, and that the only reason we should accept Christ and the Bible is because of the benefits we can receive from Him. The Westminster Larger Catechism removes this danger by beginning with, focusing on, and ending in the vision of God in all His glory, and by seeing the purpose of human existence, of salvation, and of all creation as glorifying that great God and enjoying Him forever. “For from Him and through Him and to Him are all things. To Him be the glory forever. Amen” (Rom. 11:36).
_
Joseph C. Morecraft III. _Authentic Christianity: An Exposition of the Theology and Ethics of the Westminster Larger Catechism. _Ed. Kyle Shepherd. Centreville, Alabama: Four Falls Press, Inc. 2019, vol. 1, 96-97.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Taylor (Apr 2, 2020)

I just purchased this multi-volume work this afternoon. How have you found this new edition? How is the binding?


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 2, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> I just purchased this multi-volume work this afternoon. How have you found this new edition? How is the binding?



Aesthetically, it is a beautiful set. Each volume is a different color. When the jackets are off, and they are all lined up, it creates a stunning gradient. 
The binding is of high quality. It should withstand years of reading. 
Kyle did an excellent job in the execution.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 2, 2020)

That really is a very nice job and not one normally seen (uniformity is usually the thing). And I'm all for redeeming / improving prior editions!


Regi Addictissimus said:


> View attachment 6735


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 2, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> That really is a very nice job and not one normally seen (uniformity is usually the thing). And I'm all for redeeming / improving prior editions!



Agreed. I will be honest; I cringed a little about the different colors when they first gave them to me. It wasn't until I took the jackets off and lined them up on my shelf that I fully appreciated the gradient effect. They truly did a fantastic job.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 2, 2020)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> Agreed. I will be honest; I cringed a little about the different colors when they first gave them to me. It wasn't until I took the jackets off and lined them up on my shelf that I fully appreciated the gradient effect. They truly did a fantastic job.


I appreciate good design when I see it; just am not good at creating it. I spent all last year and into this year pestering my rep for the NPSE "look" with various questions. Still some open ones but for good or ill the design is set.


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2020)

The old edition was poorly put together in my opinion. Unpleasant binding and layout (strangely large font which seemed to inflate the volume number). Glad it's been improved.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 2, 2020)

Jake said:


> The old edition was poorly put together in my opinion. Unpleasant binding and layout (strangely large font which seemed to inflate the volume number). Glad it's been improved.


I recently talked to an individual involved with the first set. They acknowledged the first set's quality was subpar, and they did the best within their means.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 2, 2020)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> the gradient effect.



I learned a new phrase today


----------



## Brian R. (Apr 2, 2020)

Robert,

Do you anticipate RHB carrying this set at some point down the road?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 2, 2020)

Brian R. said:


> Robert,
> 
> Do you anticipate RHB carrying this set at some point down the road?



Time will time. That is why I am reviewing it. It is my hope that we do. 

At first glance, the set appears to be a tremendous resource.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Apr 2, 2020)

Who can forget the sense of glory when reading and hearing that question and answer for the first time? Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## bookslover (Apr 2, 2020)

Could you give us a peek at the inside of one of the volumes? I'm curious about the font and the layout.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 2, 2020)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> I will be honest, it feels odd posting a quote from a theologian that is still alive. This may be a first for me on here. That admission would probably be a strange sentiment anywhere else besides the Puritan Board.
> 
> *THE UNIQUENESS OF THE ANSWER: TO GLORIFY AND FULLY TO ENJOY GOD FOREVER*​
> _When a person begins his study of Christianity from the perspective of the first question and answer of the Westminster Larger Catechism, he has begun on the most elevated plane possible. “What is the chief and highest end of man?” is a far more comprehensive question than, and takes priority over the question, “What shall I do to be saved?” The Larger Catechism’s Question One forces us to take our eyes off of ourselves, our own comfort and salvation as our primary concern, and to fix them on the God of Glory, bidding us to seek our ultimate purpose and happiness in Him._
> ...



In the first edition (2009) that excerpt from volume 1 is on page 116. What a difference font size makes!


----------



## bookslover (Apr 2, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> I just purchased this multi-volume work this afternoon. How have you found this new edition? How is the binding?



Taylor, can you provide a link to the site where you bought the set? I've Googled around, but haven't seen anything.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 2, 2020)

bookslover said:


> Taylor, can you provide a link to the site where you bought the set? I've Googled around, but haven't seen anything.


https://westminstercommentary.com/product/authentic-christianity/


----------



## bookslover (Apr 3, 2020)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> https://westminstercommentary.com/product/authentic-christianity/



Thanks, Robert.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 3, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> I just purchased this multi-volume work this afternoon. How have you found this new edition? How is the binding?



I just ordered the set myself. For what I had to pay for shipping, they'd better be here by last week. Heh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Taylor (Apr 3, 2020)

bookslover said:


> I just ordered the set myself. For what I had to pay for shipping, they'd better be here by last week. Heh.



Did they ever send you confirmation of your order via email or anything? I’m concerned that they can’t ship orders because of all this pandemic mess. I haven’t heard from them, and there is no number to call or even an email to contact.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 3, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Did they ever send you confirmation of your order via email or anything? I’m concerned that they can’t ship orders because of all this pandemic mess. I haven’t heard from them, and there is no number to call or even an email to contact.


I looked around and you are right. For as expensive a set as this, that is not particularly smart marketing. Maybe try [email protected]?


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 3, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I looked around and you are right. For as expensive a set as this, that is not particularly smart marketing. Maybe try [email protected]?



I can ask the gentleman behind the publisher. We have a dialogue going already.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 3, 2020)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> I can ask the gentleman behind the publisher. We have a dialogue going already.


Thanks; you might suggest putting in a contact form at least that forwards queries to them if they don't want to publish an email for the spam magnet it is. That is what I do on my sites.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 3, 2020)

I sent them the questions that have been raised.

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 3, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Thanks; you might suggest putting in a contact form at least that forwards queries to them if they don't want to publish an email for the spam magnet it is. That is what I do on my sites.



I will pass that along.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Apr 3, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Did they ever send you confirmation of your order via email or anything? I’m concerned that they can’t ship orders because of all this pandemic mess. I haven’t heard from them, and there is no number to call or even an email to contact.



Yes, I got an email confirmation, which ended up in my spam folder. Check there. The site for the Morecraft set says that they mail every Monday.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 3, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I looked around and you are right. For as expensive a set as this, that is not particularly smart marketing. Maybe try [email protected]?



And they should link the Westminster Commentary site to the publisher's site. Since it's their only publication, so far, you'd think that a connecting link was a no-brainer.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 3, 2020)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> I can ask the gentleman behind the publisher. We have a dialogue going already.



It is weird that, at both sites (the Four Falls Press site and the site for the books themselves), there is no street address, no mailing address, no email address, no phone number - nothing. If something goes wrong, they've got your money but you have absolutely no way to contact them.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 3, 2020)

bookslover said:


> It is weird that, at both sites (the Four Falls Press site and the site for the books themselves), there is no street address, no mailing address, no email address, no phone number - nothing. If something goes wrong, they've got your money but you have absolutely no way to contact them.



I thought that was extremely odd. So odd, in fact, that the only reasons I bought the books are 1) I know they exist and 2) I want them that badly. If it had been any other book, I would’ve been spooked by their sketchy websites.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 3, 2020)

Per www.bizapedia.com, here's their address:

Four Falls Press
77 Riverside Drive
Centreville, Alabama 35042

This is listed as both their physical address and their mailing address. No phone number or email address, but it's better than nothing.

www.bizapedia.com/al/four-falls-press-inc.html 

UPDATE: Here's an email address, which I found on the confirmation email they sent: [email protected].

They really need to put this stuff on their website.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Apr 3, 2020)

Did you find their email confirmation, Taylor?


----------



## Taylor (Apr 3, 2020)

bookslover said:


> Did you find their email confirmation, Taylor?



Yes, sir! Thank you for the help. I don’t know why it didn’t occur to me to look in the spam folder, especially since their bare bones website makes them look like spam.

I didn’t, however, see where they only ship on Mondays.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 4, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Yes, sir! Thank you for the help. I don’t know why it didn’t occur to me to look in the spam folder, especially since their bare bones website makes them look like spam.
> 
> I didn’t, however, see where they only ship on Mondays.



That statement is on the Westminster Commentary page, the page that describes the set.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## bookslover (Apr 6, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Thanks; you might suggest putting in a contact form at least that forwards queries to them if they don't want to publish an email for the spam magnet it is. That is what I do on my sites.



I wonder if the reason why their website is so sparse is that the company was founded for the express purpose of putting this set back into print, and there will be no other publications from Four Falls Press. Does that make any sense? Has that ever been done before?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 6, 2020)

bookslover said:


> I wonder if the reason why their website is so sparse is that the company was founded for the express purpose of putting this set back into print, and there will be no other publications from Four Falls Press. Does that make any sense? Has that ever been done before?


I don't know; the "one and done" publishing efforts usually are involuntary.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 11, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Yes, sir! Thank you for the help. I don’t know why it didn’t occur to me to look in the spam folder, especially since their bare bones website makes them look like spam.
> 
> I didn’t, however, see where they only ship on Mondays.



Taylor, has your set arrived yet? I ordered mine the same day you did, and it arrived today (Friday, 4/10). It's a very, very handsome looking set, with a pleasing typeface (font, whatever) and page layout. (Priority mail, and it was _still_ two days late.)


----------



## Taylor (Apr 11, 2020)

bookslover said:


> Taylor, has your set arrived yet? I ordered mine the same day you did, and it arrived today (Friday, 4/10). It's a very, very handsome looking set, with a pleasing typeface (font, whatever) and page layout. (Priority mail, and it was _still_ two days late.)



Yes, mine arrived Wednesday. Now, granted, Four Falls Press is in Alabama, and I am in Georgia. I figured it would get here quick.

I agree that the book set is very nice. The paper, binding, and typeface remind me of RHB’s à Brakel set.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 11, 2020)

Are you both going to be starting it soon? I have been thinking for a while that it would be fun to do a PB book study.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 11, 2020)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> Are you both going to be starting it soon? I have been thinking for a while that it would be fun to do a PB book study.



I have already started it. I just finished the introduction to the Westminster Standards, and I am a few pages in to Morecraft’s actual exposition. I’m around page 100.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 11, 2020)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> Are you both going to be starting it soon? I have been thinking for a while that it would be fun to do a PB book study.



Yes, I plan to start Volume 1 today. Cruising through the set, I notice that Volumes 5 and 6 are wholly given over to an exposition of the Ten Commandments - which should be very interesting, of course.

I'll start my reading by skipping past the _26 pages_ of recommendations, encomiums, and other dust-jacket-style blurbs. I've noticed this as an unfortunate trend in publishing. I think one page, with three or four short recommendations would be OK, but _26 pages_ of this stuff? I hope Morecraft was embarrassed by it. If he wasn't, he should have been.

Anyway, starting it today.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 11, 2020)

bookslover said:


> ...the _26 pages_ of recommendations...



I did notice that, too. I have never seen such a volume of endorsements included in a book.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 11, 2020)

bookslover said:


> I hope Morecraft was embarrassed by it. If he wasn't, he should have been.







Taylor Sexton said:


> I did notice that, too. I have never seen such a volume of endorsements included in a book.



Neither have I but to insist that the author should be embarrassed by it is unnecessary and less than charitable.


----------



## B.L. (Apr 11, 2020)

Please do post regular insights as you all get underway with these volumes. The price for the hardcopy volumes is a little too rich for me at the moment, so I'd benefit from learning vicariously through you fellas in the interim.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 11, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> I did notice that, too. I have never seen such a volume of endorsements included in a book.



It's aggravating, too, because at least a couple of those pages could have been devoted to a detailed explanation as to what makes the second edition different from the first edition, besides the re-typesetting and binding, and how that work was done.


----------

